# Neuer Teich und nun?



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2003)

Hallo ihr lieben ,...
jetzt habe ich ein Forum gefunden und hoffe auch, dass ihr einen Tipp für uns habt !? 
Wir haben uns soeben einen Fertiggartenteich ( 240 liter) mit Bachlauf eingebuddelt und freuen uns, dass es so schön geworden ist. Nun kommt die Frage ....was kommt in den Teich !? Eigentlich wollten wir uns ein paar Fische ( aber welche ?) und __ Frösche dort hineinsetzen. Pflanzen natürlich auch ( aber welche?)  Müssen wir Teicherde hineinfüllen oder gar irgendwelche anderen Materialien ??? WAs müssen wir beachten ???? 
Da wir diesmal alles richtig machen wollen, dass auch Pflanzen sowie Fische gut gedeihen, hoffen wir auf gute Tipps und Ratschläge.
Freu mich auf eure Antworten.
Liebe Grüße Die WErners


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2003)

*Hallo ...*

... und schön,daß ihr zu uns gefunden habt.

Ich denke, ich lese richtig , ein Teich mit 240 L ? Ok ....

Bedenken sollte man bei so einem kleinen Teich folgendes:

1.Im Winter wird es für die Tiere kritisch, die Fische müssen im Haus überwintern (Aquarium oder Regentonne in einem hellen Raum),da die Teichtiefe von mind.80cm nicht erreicht wird,die zur Überwinterung nötig ist.

2.__ Frösche einsetzen (aus der Natur entnehmen) ist strafbar, bitte beachten

3.Pflanzen gibt es viele, jedem gefallen anderen, eine kleine Auswahl findet ihr auf meiner Seite www.tommis-page.de

4.Das Einpflanzen bitte nicht mit Teicherde vornehmen, sondern mit einem Lehm-Sandgemisch, dieses ist mager und bringt nicht unnötig Nährstoffe in den Teich, die zu Algenwuchs führen.

5.Je nachdem welche Fische ihr einsetzen wollt (ich nehme stark an Goldfische), irgendwann wird das Becken zu klein bzw. durch Ausscheidungen der Fische müsst ihr zwangläufig filtern, daran solltet ihr auch denken.

Solltet ihr noch Fragen haben, bin noch bis ca. 20.00 online, ansonsten werden euch die anderen mit Antworten dienen können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2003)

*Re: Hallo ...*

Hallo nochmal !

Also zuerst muss ich dich nochmal fragen, warum die Fische dort nicht überwintern können ???? Wenn wir ein Loch lassen, dann ist es doch aber möglich oder nicht ???

Das andere ist, müssen die Pflanzen in ein Pflanzkorb ??? Müssen wir im Uferbereich Pflanztücher einlegen oder wofür sind diese ?
Was kommt in den Uferbereich ??? Steine oder auch ERde ?

Hast Du einen Tipp, wie man diese blöde Kante von den Fertigteichen überdecken kann ????

Ein Filter haben wir direkt an der Pumpe...oder meintest Du noch einen anderen Filter ????

Lieben Gruss Petra


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2003)

*Re:Neuer Teich*

Hallo Petra   ,

die Fische werden bei deinem Teichvolumen einfrieren, ausser wenn du in einer Region wohnst, wo es keinen Winter gibt. Fisch am Stiel wird es dann geben ... wo wohnst du ? Deutschland ?

Die Pflanzen sollte unbedingt in einen Pflanzkorb,das ist richtig. Ich selber habe allerdings nur Pflanzkörbe in meinem separaten Pflanzenfilter, um dort die Reinigung zu besser ermöglichen, so kann ich sie einfacher herausnehmen.

Pflanztücher ? Du meinst wohl Pflanzmatten, oder ??

Den Uferbereich/Rand kann man vielfälltig gestalten, mit Kieselsteine, Sandsteine (wie bei mir) ... du solltest du aufpassen,daß wenn es stark regnet, sich keine Erde in den Teich spült. Was gefällt dir denn am besten in Sachen Steinen ?

Was ziemlich cool aussieht ist eine Sumpfzone um den Teich herum, um deine Kante besser zu verdecken. Muss mal schauen, wo ich da noch so ein Bildchen habe für dich .... *überlegt*


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2003)

*Re:Neuer Teich*

Hi ...

jaa ich wohne in Deutschland und Winter ist ab und an mal *grins*
Ich fragte nur so dämlich, weil mein Dady ein noch kleineren Teich hat und seine Fische überlebten bisher immer !? Also scheint das Glück zu sein, gell ??? ;-)

Ja Pflanzmatten können es auch sein, wozu benutzt man diese ??

Also ich habe keinen blassen SChimmer, was wir in den Uferbereich füllen werden !? *guckganzblöd* Ich dachte nur kleine Kieselsteine....!? Stellt man die Pflanzkörbe dann einfach nur darauf ???? Wo kann ich Deine SAndsteine sehen ???

Ja wo kann ich denn eine Sumpfzone begutachten ???? Bisher ist drumrum noch Baustelle und ich kann meinen Mann noch beschäftigen *grinsganzdoll*
Ich dachte an Farn und so ein Kram, der dann etwas in den Teich hinein hängt !?

Grüsse Petra


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2003)

*Quiz*

Hallo Petra,

kann Zufall sein,daß die Fische in dem Teich von deinem Daddy überlebt haben, kommt halt ganz auf die Klimazone an, wo du wohnst.



Hier ein paar Beispiele, machen wir es doch so, du guckst dir an,was dir gefällt:

Bild 1







Typischer Rand verdeckt mit Kieselstein


Bild 2






Nochmal Kieselstein,allerdings etwas feinere Körnung



Bild 3






Ein Beispiel (von StefanS) mit Sumpfzone und nahtlosem Übergang


Bild 4






Das ist mit Sandsteinen gemacht, find ich auch ganz nett.

Weitere Bilder und Beispiele findest du oben, schau mal unter Album, einige User haben dort schon Bilder eingesetzt ... z.B. Karin und Reiner, einfach mal reinklicken.

Weitere Bilder findest du auf meiner HP. Dort sind einige "Gastteiche" zum anschauen und noch ein paar Infos mehr, zwar noch ned fertig ... aber ein bisschen gucken kann man da schon.

Ich denke, jetzt fällt die Auswahl der Gestaltung noch schwerer , oder ??


----------

